# FF forecast



## Griff (Jan 27, 2009)

My forecast for the weekend is -5 to +5. and I got snow on the ground. I  just haven't decided what to cook.


----------



## BBQcure (Jan 27, 2009)

21 degrees F or -6 C here around Toronto this weekend and flurries

good luck to all this week that are competing.

I too am not sure yet what to cook.


Tim


----------



## gsmith (Jan 27, 2009)

it's going to be a warm one 17 - 30 f with some flurries unless the storm they say is blowing out to sea doesn't and turns into a nor'easter

either way it should be fun


----------



## dmtky (Jan 27, 2009)

it's 22* here, got 5 inches of fresh snow with more on the way, supposed to be about 25* or so Sunday morning but that may change cause they call for rain later that day, here in Kentucky you never know, lol.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2009)

Temps ranging from 9-20 here with 6-8 inches of snow for tonight.

Winter warning in effect!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Highs in the low 20's this weekend.
2 to 4 inches tonight. :x


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> 2 to 4 inches tonight. :x



 I'd be annoyed with only 2 - 4 inches, as well . . . .


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...well........ummmm.........


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 27, 2009)

Super Bowl Sunday forecast for Corpus Christi is:


*High: 70 °F RealFeel®: 66 °F
Mostly cloudy and breezy with a couple of showers possible*


----------



## dmtky (Jan 28, 2009)

well, it's 2:30 wednesday morning, we got 6 inches of snow with 2 inches of solid ice on top of that, calling for more ice tonight and then 3-5 inches of more snow on top of that tomorrow with more on Friday. Temps in low 30's to high teens. I might not even be able to get to the smokers by Sunday if I can't get someone out here with a bobcat, lol.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 28, 2009)

We'll have lots of snow on the ground, forecast seven to eight inches tonight, (now THAT'S more like it, Puff   ), with more tomorrow, Friday and Saturday, but temperature is forecast to rise to zero (celcius) on Sunday, so will just have to hope for the best.  Was going to make an igloo for the event . . . there may still be time . . .


----------



## big dude (Jan 28, 2009)

Mid 40's forecast for here - guess it's southern comfort for me - at least I won't have to fool with any long cooktime meat.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 28, 2009)

FF= Freaking Frozen


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 28, 2009)

53 this saturday and 37 for the "big game" in colorado


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> FF= Freaking Frozen


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like a high of 24 degrees for me on Saturday when I hope to do my cook. I am also helping out the Lion’s club who is doing a chicken BBQ on Saturday morning. I think we are cooking 850 birds. The Lions club does this each year on super bowl weekend. They choose a family each year to donate the proceeds to. This year it goes to a friend of mine who was in a bike accident this year and was paralyzed.  I will be doing my frozen few after that.


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 29, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> My forecast for the weekend is -5 to +5. and I got snow on the ground. I  just haven't decided what to cook.



You definitely do some cold temp bbqing.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> We'll have lots of snow on the ground, forecast seven to eight inches tonight, (now THAT'S more like it, Puff   ), with more tomorrow, Friday and Saturday, but temperature is forecast to rise to zero (celcius) on Sunday, so will just have to hope for the best.  Was going to make an igloo for the event . . . there may still be time . . .


This was created about a week ago by a highly experienced construction engineer.....and about 6 Bud Lights. I was stopped short of making the roof out of snow by the job superintendent(Wife :roll: ) There was a concern of cave ins.


----------



## Unity (Jan 29, 2009)

Blue tarp -- the engineer's friend.   

--John


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, that's proof Puff had snow on the ground "about a week ago".


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well, that's proof Puff had snow on the ground "about a week ago".


Took the pics today.  ('Bout a foot and a half on the ground)
John my daughter refers to the blue tarps as "blankets".   
We call her structure "Iggblue".


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 29, 2009)

47 and rain here for SS. That is pretty darn miserable by the way.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wives really can be hard to get along with. 

I am hoping to be able to fit in a couple/few hours of construction time - that's greenhorn time, as opposed to 'highly experienced construction engineer' time - but my calendar is almost chock-a-block full.  Keep your mittened fingers crossed for me.  Not sure at all when I'll cook FF goodies . . . maybe start tonight - unless vodka gets in the way   , or tomorrow.  Undecided.  So many committments, so little time . . . 

Really want an igloo for this year's event though  

I just realized . . . no FF t-shirts have arrived yet!  PANIC PANIC PANIC  
Imagine how silly I'll look building an igloo in the front yard in my parka, which is not covered by a FF t-shirt.  The neighbours will further question my sanity.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2009)

The shirts have been delayed at the printers…..moving the deadline back this year and the holidays along with the Tshirt guys schedule have prevented the Tshirts for being ready in time for me to get them out before this years event….I apologize for the inconvenience….they will be mailed out with the prizes……


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok, Dave, thanks!  I'll just begin construction under the cover of night . . .  it's all good!  

Best of luck to all those competing!


----------



## big dude (Jan 30, 2009)

I should have been prepared, but it's too late now.  Had I planned to cook between 9pm tonight and 9am tomorrow, I could have hit the under 32* window - as if I'd sit up all night cooking for anything less than a lead pipe cinch at winning a new house - that's what happens when you get old.


----------



## dmtky (Jan 30, 2009)

,we ve got about 7 inches of snow plus 3 inches of ice, supposed to get down to 5° tonight and up to 25° tomorrow. Might get warm enough Sunday to get some rain instead of snow. Been this way since Monday. Just about everyone has been without power since Monday night, running generators and kerosene heaters to try to keep water lines from freezing but may not matter, now they think they are going to have to shut water plant completely down. Trying to get a bobcat to get cleaned out to the shop but not having much luck. May not even be able to cook this weekend but that's ok, we're all safe and together. Good luck to everyone, try again next year.


----------



## Unity (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, that's a tough week. It'll be good if it does warm up some and thaw you out. Hang in there.

--John


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

Just to make it more interesting, we're having a snowstorm plus this is about 75 miles away:

ALASKA VOLCANO OBSERVATORY CURRENT STATUS REPORT
Friday, January 30, 2009 12:20 PM (Friday, January 30, 2009 21:20 UTC)


REDOUBT VOLCANO (CAVW #1103-03-)
60°29'7" N 152°44'38" W, Summit Elevation 10197 ft (3108 m)
Current Aviation Color Code: ORANGE
Current Volcano Alert Level: WATCH

Unrest at Redoubt Volcano continues, though no eruption has yet occurred. Seismicity levels have increased since yesterday evening and have also risen markedly over the last hour. Pilot reports, clear AVO webcam views, and satellite and radar views confirm that Redoubt Volcano has not yet erupted at the time of this report. Redoubt remains at Aviation Color Code ORANGE and Volcano Alert Level WATCH.

AVO's website continues to be overwhelmed with traffic today likely due to the extensive local and national news coverage of this activity. A backup, low-bandwidth webserver is operating with limited information.

Staff are currently monitoring the volcano 24 hours a day. We will issue further information as it becomes available.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 30, 2009)

My money is on Griff for the win..........


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2009)

Currently ..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 31, 2009)

wow


----------



## Griff (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

>


All _above zero! _

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Conditions are correct here. All systems go! 8)


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 31, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Conditions are correct here. All systems go! 8)




Man I love that picture of the cooker in the snow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess Puff stores his middle section somewhere else.  :roll:


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 31, 2009)

I got done with the chicken bbq at one. We did 950 half's 3, 30 packs of beer and one bottle of schnapps's

Now on to F.F. cook. Just started with a stone brewery bitter chocolate stout. Next on the list is a old plowshare organic stout. Food is on the smoker at 2 pm


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 31, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I guess Puff stores his middle section somewhere else.  :roll:


It was snowing I thought it would add a nice effect.
Yes??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2009)

* SHUT IT DOWN !!!!!!!!*


----------

